# OTC sleep aids that don't worsen C



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi all,Since I have begun the descent into the grand old land known as menopause, I have been unable to sleep more than a few hours at a time. Before this, I was always able to sleep through the night, (6-8 hours at a stretch, with the exception of a few nocturnal BR visits from time to time). Does anyone know of a good non-addictive OTC sleep aid that doesn't worsen C? I'd really love to be able to get a good night's sleep, but not at the expense of making my C problems any worse than they already are.Thanks and best wishes from bookyone


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well most of the OTC sleep aids that are in the drug aisle all have the generic for Bendryl in them (diphenhydramine) and it lists both diarrhea and constipation in the side effects.You might look at Melatonin over in the supplement aisle. It seems to help some people sleep better and I can't find any constipation as a side effect.You may also want to do the usual things of making sure the room is cool enough and dark enough for sleep, and avoid using the bed for any activity other than sleep or sex. Also things like not napping (or keeping them short if you have to) and getting up about the same time every day can all help you sleep better. And the usual no caffeine after 4 pm (or noon if you are sensitive). No stimulating exercise or activities before bed (other than sex) and taking a warm shower or bath about an hour before you want to go to bed can help. Additionally when you get up, if you can't fall back to sleep do something somewhere other than the bed that is quiet especially if boring until you feel sleeping. Lying in bed tossing doesn't help.None of the behavioral/environmental things should be constipating.


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Kathleen,Wow, thanks for the fast reply and all the info., this is most helpful. I try to keep my sleeping/waking schedule as regular as I can and limit caffeine intake in the evening, but I haven't had much success sleeping through the night as yet. I think maybe I will try the melatonin, as I am afraid to chance any med. that might worsen my C, (now if I got a bit of D to clean me out that would be OK, as right now I desperately need it)...







Thanks again and best wishes from bookyone


----------



## 19888 (Dec 26, 2006)

Melatonin for me!


----------



## 20568 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi princessalli77,Thanks, I appreciate the info.. I am hoping to get out to get some melatonin from the drugstore later this afternoon. I hope it works, as I really need to start getting a decent night's sleep, it seems to affect my C in a big way.Best wishes from bookyone


----------

